# تم إنشاء مجموعة جديد في الفيس بوك متخصصة في الوقاية والامن الصناعي



## tzein25 (21 مارس 2011)

تم إنشاء مجموعة جديد في الفيس بوك متخصصة في الوقاية والامن الصناعي 
أرجوا من الجميع دعم هذه المجموعة لنشر الفائدة وإصال المعلومات لكل الناس في البلاد العربية 
وارجوا من الأصدقاء الذي يبحثون عن الفائدة أو يريدون ان نشر الفائدة 
أن يكتب أسمه في الفيس بوك وسوف يتم إضافته فورا وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## BIGLOUKA (24 مارس 2011)

Mizoo louka


----------



## tzein25 (30 مارس 2011)

أسم المجموعة والصفحة hse11


----------



## صاصا الغالي (4 أبريل 2011)

هي فين المجموعه واسمها ايه 
انا اسمي في الفيس بوك فارس فرسان العرب


----------



## fraidi (19 مايو 2014)

اسمي في الفيس بوك fraidi asisi
مع شكري لكم وتقديري لهذه الخطوة 

فريدي


----------

